# She start's to seduce me while she's sleeping



## Budd

Hey guys,

getting a bit desperate over here, for the last year or so, my wife has these "episodes".
It's usually when we're just holding eachother on the couch or in bed.
She falls "asleep" and while i'm holding her she starts talking dirty to me, she even opens her eyes and can answer questions. She usually goes further from there (i'll spare you the details). But the big problem is that at one point or another quite often just after she had an orgasm, she "wakes up" and get's angry. Now I can understand that if I was touching her inappropriately or doing something i shouldn't while she's sleeping that she'd get angry. But to be honest most of the times I can't even tell if she's sleeping or not. Almost every single time I would even ask her "are you sleeping" and every time she would clearly say (with her eyes open) "does it look like i'm sleeping?". I'm starting to think she has some sort of mental disorder, I tried talking to her about this during the day and she's always saying that when that happens she really is sleeping. But I've never heard of anything like "sleep-f***ng" like you have with sleepwalking. 

All of this has made me not wanting to go to bed with her anymore, while I'm a really "high-drive" kind of man. So this is really killing me. I don't want to have sex with her if she's sleeping, but if she's coming on to me and saying it's fine and that she's awake how can I believe her? because every single time when she "wakes-up" she's a bit angry and saying things like "you knew i was sleeping" and I'm like "no babe, you came on to me, you were dominant, you spoke clearly to me and did stuff without me telling or asking you" she looks at me as if I'm a liar. 

This can sound so bad if you read it. 
But I really think my wife's got some type of split personality going on

Has anyone seen this kind of behaviour before?

Damnit.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno

Yes, there is also sleep driving and sleep eating.
And sleep other stuff too.

Consult a sleep doctor (no pun intended).

It's actually very serious.
One woman who was afflicted had to have someone at her apartment to make sure she didn't have sex with people who came by when she was sleeping. She'd even open the door and let them in. Her ex just thought it was his charisma I guess :rofl:

In all seriousness, yes, it is a real condition and your W needs to get assessed because even if the two of you can find a way to cope with it, if you are not around, then it can really become an issue.

The woman mentioned above on the show I saw about this condition got pregnant. But she didn't know how until her ex told her. Sad.


----------



## Enchantment

As well, is she on any kind of prescribed sleeping aid? Some of them can also cause the kinds of episodes that you described.


----------



## BigToe

Wow, now that's got to be the weirdest thing I ever heard.


----------



## Runs like Dog

Ambien and any Z-drug can do that. But it's not completely unheard of otherwise.


----------



## Undertheradar

Runs like Dog said:


> Ambien and any Z-drug can do that. But it's not completely unheard of otherwise.


Geez..... I can't imagine her falling asleep on the subway.

I would set up a video camera, and show her what's going on. 
Next time she gets angry, just show her the truth.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## okeydokie

man, i dont know that i would be too upset


----------



## michzz

she could have a form of narcolepsy or sleep walking.


----------



## TotoWeRNotInKansasAnymore

A friend’s wife was taking a prescription sleep aid and had several incidents where she could not recall what happened later in the evenings while at home. She would swear how she went straight to bed and not remember things like staying up to watch a movie and eating ice cream with her husband. It was weird and episodes like that started occurring more frequently. He was really freaked out about some of the things she could not remember doing at all in the evenings. After she quit taking the Rx sleeping aid, she no longer had recollection problems for things she participated in during the evenings.


----------



## Lon

Undertheradar said:


> ...I would set up a video camera, and show her what's going on.
> Next time she gets angry, just show her the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> :iagree: What is she angry about missing out on the fun or being taken advantage of? If its the former, there isn't really much harm done as long as you can go again... of its the latter then video should help her understand your perspective better and maybe even help you both get to a higher place of sexual enlightenment (maybe there are some hangups she is trying to keep secret but can't keep from getting out in that state, learning a bit more about each other would go a long way to improve your relationship...
Click to expand...


----------



## Runs like Dog

What she is angry about is she believes she was sexually taken advantage of in her sleep. Which itself is not entirely rational but there you have it. Certainly most women would not sleep through penetration and ejaculation normally she doesn't have a sound rational explanation in her head otherwise. 

Anyway if she's regularly take Z-Drugs like Ambien there is some other even stranger reason and you should get it checked out by a psychiatrist or neurologist.


----------



## The Nurturer

have you tried recording this and presenting it to her so that she will stop accusing you of taking advantage of her?


----------



## WhiteRabbit

I like the video idea. show her that you aren't taking advantage of her and that she is the aggressive one.

her behavior isn't uncommon from my point of view...i've been told i 'self service' in my sleep sometimes...


----------



## Johnny

I agree with Runs. This could be a form of sleep-walking which can be the symptom of a serious neurological disorder if it appears for the first time in adult age. She should see a specialist.

Johnny


----------



## 2xloser

Undertheradar said:


> Geez..... I can't imagine her falling asleep on the subway.
> 
> I would set up a video camera, and show her what's going on.
> Next time she gets angry, just show her the truth.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I was on a train when I read this and literally laughed out loud.

I agree with the video idea. 
And see a doctor already! This sounds like it could be a dangerous condition...


----------



## annagarret

Did you ask her if she was dreaming erotic dreams about you, that's why she talks to you like that. Also, would she be opposed to you feeling her out and such while she was sleeping. I know my husband loves doing that to me. Sometimes I am sleeping so soundly he wonders if he could get away with more than touching and rubbing!! I laugh the next morning and think it's cute.


----------



## Runs like Dog

Is she...ahem.....damp? Is there some physical reaction as well? That would be a significant piece of information to a neurologist.


----------



## Undertheradar

WhiteRabbit said:


> I like the video idea. show her that you aren't taking advantage of her and that she is the aggressive one.
> 
> her behavior isn't uncommon from my point of view...*i've been told i 'self service' in my sleep sometimes*...


Good lord..... Why do the good ones live so far away? :scratchhead:


----------



## richards

Undertheradar said:


> Geez..... I can't imagine her falling asleep on the subway.
> 
> I would set up a video camera, and show her what's going on.
> Next time she gets angry, just show her the truth.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yea, I would record it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greenpearl

If I haven't had sex for a few days, I cum in my dream. 

In my dream, I dream of people having sex, then I wake up with an orgasm. 

My husband finds this amazing. 

I can't explain the reason!

I don't think I try to seduce my husband during my dream! 

I don't know what I am doing!


----------



## Lon

greenpearl said:


> If I haven't had sex for a few days, I cum in my dream.
> 
> In my dream, I dream of people having sex, then *I wake up with an orgasm*.
> 
> *My husband finds this amazing*.
> 
> I can't explain the reason!
> 
> I don't think I try to seduce my husband during my dream!
> 
> I don't know what I am doing!


I'd say roll with it


----------



## sexuallyfustrated

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> Yes, there is also sleep driving and sleep eating.
> And sleep other stuff too.
> 
> Consult a sleep doctor (no pun intended).
> 
> It's actually very serious.
> One woman who was afflicted had to have someone at her apartment to make sure she didn't have sex with people who came by when she was sleeping. She'd even open the door and let them in. Her ex just thought it was his charisma I guess :rofl:
> 
> In all seriousness, yes, it is a real condition and your W needs to get assessed because even if the two of you can find a way to cope with it, if you are not around, then it can really become an issue.
> 
> The woman mentioned above on the show I saw about this condition got pregnant. But she didn't know how until her ex told her. Sad.


Never heard of the sleep sex but a long time friend of mine says he sleep eats. After mover hm to help his mother with his dying father and doing that time with wk and his father his mother was the one who told him he does it. She is a retired RN. H would get uo in the middle of the night and cook and sit down and eat. He said he was wondering why he kept gaingin weight even with going to the gym and walking round the park.


----------



## Lon

I have an uncle who sleep "drives" sometimes he'll wake up in the morning in a parking lot several hundred kms from home. He also walks around and even has conversations while asleep. He's a heavy smoker too, next time I see him I'll ask if he smokes while sleepwalking/talking/driving.


----------



## Danielson67

This is really quite wild. Yep, the video idea is good... hard to argue with if she sees it for herself. I would also get her to a specialist and probably an MRI or CAT scan. If she really is telling the truth, something quite serious might be gong on... If she's on any meds check them carefully for any related side affects or if she's on several meds they may be conflicting with each other... whatever you do, don't give up till you find the source of this very bizarre problem. Good luck...


----------



## piqued

start videoing so you have proof and documentation and definitely get her to a neurologist/sleep disorder expert.

Could be a serious issue; don't delay


----------

